# AutoTrail Cheyenne drop down monitor problems!



## bobupandown (Sep 20, 2010)

My van was registered in April 2009. Since I bought my van last Sept, the drop down monitor has just displayed a black screen. No audio. Power switches on and off, just nothing on screen.

I took it to a dealer to fix last Sept and they decided to order a new monitor from Autotrail who duly sent the wrong one. Then it was decided sargent would fix the existing one. Tried that but it came back and didn't look as though it was touched. Smudges still on the screen!

Then it was decided to get a Sargent technician out to have a look at the van. Twice the technician failed to attend despite charging the service agent call out fees, saying they could not get hold of me. They certainly never tried as I had no messages or whatever!

As a result of this the service agent has decided to order a brand new monitor from Autotrail and a week on, and despite paying £60 for courier delivery, I am still waiting!

So, in essence this has been going on for over 5 months!

Has anyone any ideas as to what the problem might be?

I live near Cardiff. If it is not the monitor, is there a good dealer I can take the van to to check through the electrical system?

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is bizare!
I am sure that even the most limited of technicians would be able to detect the 'vans contribution; i.e. No power supply!
Then TV units being fairly standard in their components, it seems strange that no basic tv repair man was unable to identify the faults. Then charging up front for an undelivered set and call out fees for none visits.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/confused.gif
All very odd!
Someone needs a wake-up call me-thinks, as your supplier seems unable to extract their fingers.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/cry.gif
A


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You sound more than reasonable.

Now we are at a point where you should be jumping up and down and causing mayhem.

Dave p

Sorry i cannot be of more assistance.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Your dealer should have been resolving this issue for you if it wasn't working when you bought the motorhome.

Shame on Sargent for not helping you out as promised. Is the service agent your dealer? If so taking £60 of you for delivery charges and still not receiving it, is a bit much.

Has the dealer checked all the connections inside the mh?


----------



## bobupandown (Sep 20, 2010)

The new monitor is to be delivered this Wednesday as apparently the Autotrail courier only delivers to Wales twice a month !!!!!!!!!!! 

To add to the troubles I am leaving home that day to go on holidays so if I or my neighbour miss him it will be taken to the dealer in Carmarthen which will mean another 60 mile journey when I get home. Grrr!!!! 

Power is getting to the monitor so I'm hoping that it is just a faulty monitor. Looking at the forums, it appears I won't be the first to have a monitor that's packed up. 

I bought the vehicle privately off someone who'd only used it twice and just didn't have a clue as to how anything worked. 

It's all in warranty so if it's not the monitor I'll take it to the dealer that's ordered the new monitor and they can get Sargent electricals to call in there. 

It's a shame there's not a good motorhome dealer in Cardiff or just outside. Unless one of you knowleadgeable people can tell me otherwise! 

Thanks to those who posted. 

Bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bob I am not aware of any of this, I have had a look through our database to see if we have any record of calls but no calls. Could you please call our technical support people or send me an email [email protected] with some contact details on and I will get on to this in the morning.

One question if I may? do you think that the service agent may have been calling SCS and not Sargent Electrical Services? our support number is 01482 678981

Regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## bobupandown (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sargent Electricals*

I have been in touch with Ian of Sargent electricals who has been very helpful.

It was my dealer who arranged for an electrician to call and I made the assumption it was sargent as SCS is shown on the back of the monitor.

When I get back from holidays I will check the matter fully with my dealer but can only apologise to Sargent at present.

Here is Ian's reply:

Hi Robert, I have checked into this matter, we have never supplied any
AV equipment to Autotrail Motorhomes, we are involved with the design
and integration into the electrical system, but I am afraid this is as
far as we go.
I can only guess that XXXXXXX have been in touch with SCS or someone
else but not our technical support, as I have spoken to all of our
customer support team and checked the records of calls but there is no
records of calls or requesting of parts (which obviously could not
supply as we didn't supply them)

I hope the replacement via Autotrail turns up and sorts the problem, but
if you are still struggling if we can help with some telephone technical
assistance then please do not hesitate to contact us directly.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

When I was reading this post, I thought this cannot be the same Sargent that appears to offer excellent service to members of this forum, and when it turned out to be another company failing to turn up etc. I was glad to hear my assumption was correct. 


Not that this helps the OP, but again Ian has gladly offered his technical knowhow should it be required, which I find first rate. company. 

Perhaps other outfits in the MH industry could learn a thing or two about customer service from Ian, and NO I have not used their services as of yet, but should I need to in the future, it is comforting to know that here is a company that genuinely provide customer service of the highest level as a matter of course. 

Keith


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'm bound to say, at risk of this turning into a Sargent fanclub, I thought exactly the same Keith. I'm only sorry I didn't say so or advise PM'ing Ian when the thread originally appeared...meant to but it slipped my mind.

Paul


----------

